# 522 - What happens when you want to sell?



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I was just curious what people think will happen when someone who bought a NEW 522 (existing customer) attempts to sell it - would Dish activate it for someone else? If Dish never sells the 522, but continues to lease I just wonder if there's an issue? All the posts I've read here always emphasize that you should make sure that you buy a NEVER activated 522 if you're an exisiting customer so that there's no problem with activation. Do you think it will be a problem if you decide to sell your 522 and E* isn't selling them to existing customers (in other words it was always a lease only receiver directly through Dish? If so, I'd think you'd want to consider a 721 or 5xx instead since presumably you could still sell it to someone else if you switched services. What do other people think?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

finniganps said:


> I was just curious what people think will happen when someone who bought a NEW 522 (existing customer) attempts to sell it - would Dish activate it for someone else? If Dish never sells the 522, but continues to lease I just wonder if there's an issue? All the posts I've read here always emphasize that you should make sure that you buy a NEVER activated 522 if you're an exisiting customer so that there's no problem with activation. Do you think it will be a problem if you decide to sell your 522 and E* isn't selling them to existing customers (in other words it was always a lease only receiver directly through Dish? If so, I'd think you'd want to consider a 721 or 5xx instead since presumably you could still sell it to someone else if you switched services. What do other people think?


They turn into pumpkins.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

tnsprin said:


> The turn in to pumpkins.


He means "_They_ turn into pumpkins." Actually, they become oversized paper weights.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

chaddux said:


> He means "_They_ turn into pumpkins." Actually, they become oversized paper weights.


Right.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Dish Network will activate it as long as it was never under lease (purchased), has no balance owed on it, and is released from the previous customer's account. You have to contact [email protected] to accomplish this and run the numbers by them to make sure its able to be activated.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah, I underrstand the activation sequence....it just seems to me that if you think you might sell your receiver at some point the 522 might not be a good choice...


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

You just post the numbers on e bay inviting bidders to check it out with ceo address. theres a rumor they will start selling them too, note the brand new CES boxes list retail prices the lease ONLY... they may have come to there senses

If the 522 is suddenly available for purchase I expect to see a ebay price rise, since the no activation has depressed the sales price of the 322 522...


----------



## andrews (May 8, 2002)

I managed to sell my 501s for almost exactly what I paid for my 522s. 

I don't expect that to last if they really sell them, though you always have to watch for previous rentals/leased units. Some idiots selling them think they are perfectly fine doing that, though their bids, or lack of bids, usually demonstrate their folly.

Brad


----------



## Turbohawk (Jan 5, 2003)

There is no point to buying E's hardware when they are going to lease everything anyhow, and on top of that, charge you $5/month regardless if you buy it or not (except for the "grandfathered units"). Or am I wrong?


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Turbohawk said:


> There is no point to buying E's hardware when they are going to lease everything anyhow, and on top of that, charge you $5/month regardless if you buy it or not (except for the "grandfathered units"). Or am I wrong?


They're not leasing either of the two newest receivers (925, 642) listed on this forum....both are just about to be released.


----------



## Turbohawk (Jan 5, 2003)

finniganps said:


> They're not leasing either of the two newest receivers (925, 642) listed on this forum....both are just about to be released.


I'm not disputing what they are doing with those two recievers, but my point is, they are *supposed* to be changing over to a 100% lease business model, and this is from ceo emails not rumors, so why in the world would anyone be dumb enough to buy equipment they are going to lease eventually? Because even though you can "buy" it, you're going to pay a lease fee on that equipment forever.

Are you saying that they are trying to do like an automotive lease? Where you pay something down to acquire it now? I'd agree with that.


----------



## andrews (May 8, 2002)

Turbohawk said:


> There is no point to buying E's hardware when they are going to lease everything anyhow, and on top of that, charge you $5/month regardless if you buy it or not (except for the "grandfathered units"). Or am I wrong?


That is only true if you don't have units already. As I noted, I made enough on my 501s to just about pay for my 522s, so it was worth it for me. If I didn't have the units already, I would probably have leased them. I think you only avoid the 2nd receiver fee. I recall that the VOD fee is in addition regardless.

Brad


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Turbohawk said:


> I'm not disputing what they are doing with those two recievers, but my point is, they are *supposed* to be changing over to a 100% lease business model, and this is from ceo emails not rumors, so why in the world would anyone be dumb enough to buy equipment they are going to lease eventually? Because even though you can "buy" it, you're going to pay a lease fee on that equipment forever.
> 
> Are you saying that they are trying to do like an automotive lease? Where you pay something down to acquire it now? I'd agree with that.


People will buy it because they want the latest technology...that's why something costs more when it first comes out. If you wait, you MAY get a lease deal and you may NOT, there are no guarantees.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

A lot of people like to lease because they dont have to pay for when something goes wrong with it. So if they are going over to a total lease then I would assume that they would replace any and all hardware if something goes wrong with it when the MPEG-4 conversion takes place? Many people pay for their hardware, they own it, they want it to remain that way. I would not doubt that customers may get an option to lease or own and they get a better receiver if they choose the lease option vs. the own option.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Dish is probably getting ready to dump the 522's being they showed the 625 at CES.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

finniganps said:


> They're not leasing either of the two newest receivers (925, 642) listed on this forum....both are just about to be released.


I believe you are incorrect.

Edit: On two counts.  it's the *6*25 and *9*42.


----------



## andrews (May 8, 2002)

Jacob S said:


> A lot of people like to lease because they dont have to pay for when something goes wrong with it. So if they are going over to a total lease then I would assume that they would replace any and all hardware if something goes wrong with it when the MPEG-4 conversion takes place? Many people pay for their hardware, they own it, they want it to remain that way. I would not doubt that customers may get an option to lease or own and they get a better receiver if they choose the lease option vs. the own option.


I already owned my 501s (and leasing was not an option for them anyway) and I have since they first came out. I was very leading edge. I don't pay for repairs now, and even had one 501 swapped right before I sold it, because I pay the monthly maintenance fee. I would still, potentially, need that for my switch & wiring, so it is tougher to do a cost comparison. If I didn't own the units already, a lease might have been more appealing.

Brad


----------

